# Augmenter la taille d'une carte SD



## beegeezzz (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai cloné ma carte SD 32 GB sur une nouvelle carte SD 128 GB avec l'outil AppleBi-Baker.

Cela fonctionne parfaitement, mon raspberry s'ouvre et fonctionne.

Le but était d'augmenter la capacité de ma carte, le problème est qu'il semble que les mêmes tailles ont été conservées :

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *127.9 GB   disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_16 boot                    59.8 MB    disk2s1
   2:                      Linux                         15.4 GB    disk2s2

Je pense que je devrais augmenter la partition Linux.

Auriez-vous une idée svp ?

Merci d'avance.
b ee


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2019)

En cherchant (un peu) je suis tombé sur un mode d'emploi de ApplePi-Baker et on y parle d'extension de partition (_cf_. ici).

J'en déduirais volontiers que tu trouveras cette option dans l'application elle-même.

Autre option : avoir une machine sous Linux et utiliser une application comme GParted (graphique) ou fdisk (ligne de commande). Par exemple avec une VM sous Linux.


----------

